#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Dechema corrosion handbook

## Jeffreytnl89

Hello all,

Does somebody has the Dechema corrosion handbook available for sharing ?


Kind regards jeffreySee More: Dechema corrosion handbook

----------

